# 620lbs 5reps dead



## saltylifter (Mar 8, 2017)

Felt great 
Good set 
620lbs 5 reps touch and go


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 8, 2017)

I didn't like u the first time I watched it and yep still don't like u after watching it again. Hahahaha

Nice set salty


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2017)

Savaaaaaage


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 8, 2017)

Strong work brother.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I didn't like u the first time I watched it and yep still don't like u after watching it again. Hahahaha
> 
> Nice set salty



Lmao thanks man. Sorry about that. That's how I feel watching you bench 



Milo said:


> Savaaaaaage


Now I need a basement gym.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2017)

Good fukin set man. Nice and tight on every rep


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 8, 2017)

Way to go big guy High 5


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2017)

Looking strong!


----------



## IHI (Mar 8, 2017)

Damn that looked prim and proper, strong ass mf'er


----------



## automatondan (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice work dude. That looked good man. Strong.


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 8, 2017)

Strong ****er!


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2017)

Dude you are just crushing the weight! Keep the Gain Train speeding down the track.


----------



## Dex (Mar 8, 2017)

Salty is using more fake plates from Rich Piana.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 8, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Good fukin set man. Nice and tight on every rep


Thanks man. Felt strong that day



Zeigler said:


> Way to go big guy High 5


Lol thanks 



Dex said:


> Salty is using more fake plates from Rich Piana.


What's not fake about that guy lol


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 8, 2017)

How would u compare touch and go reps in deadlifts to picking them off the ground again for each rep? I find it hard as fuxk doing touch and go when it gets heavy. So I reset after each rep but I feel im getting more out of the pull since I pull off the ground again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 8, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> How would u compare touch and go reps in deadlifts to picking them off the ground again for each rep? I find it hard as fuxk doing touch and go when it gets heavy. So I reset after each rep but I feel im getting more out of the pull since I pull off the ground again.



I'm the same way. Never did touch any go until recently and it's super hard for me with heavier weights. Touch n go should be a tad bit easier because after the first rep u stay in position and stay tight for the most part


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 8, 2017)

Strong work dude!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 8, 2017)

Awesome Salty

You are one seriously strong mofo.


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm the same way. Never did touch any go until recently and it's super hard for me with heavier weights. Touch n go should be a tad bit easier because after the first rep u stay in position and stay tight for the most part



So after what u know now, u recommend more touch and go?


----------



## Milo (Mar 8, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> So after what u know now, u recommend more touch and go?


As Chris Duffin says, if you're weak off the floor you should reset every rep. If you're good off the floor but weaker up top, touch and go will work a little better for you.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 8, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> So after what u know now, u recommend more touch and go?



Mostly what I have came to know from most of the guys on here. Reset. Do not touch and go.

Though I do think it has its place personally.


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 8, 2017)

Milo said:


> As Chris Duffin says, if you're weak off the floor you should reset every rep. If you're good off the floor but weaker up top, touch and go will work a little better for you.


never heard him say that but definitely sounds right. thats good advice


TrickWilliams said:


> Mostly what I have came to know from most of the guys on here. Reset. Do not touch and go.
> 
> Though I do think it has its place personally.


yea man resetting just feels different overall, feels like a more complete rep. but i guess ill try alternating both for a while to see which one my body reacts better to.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 9, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> So after what u know now, u recommend more touch and go?



Yea. Keeps u to stay tight. Do both.


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 9, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea. Keeps u to stay tight. Do both.



got you. will do.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn those looked great good shit


----------



## Spaz (Mar 22, 2017)

Strong pulls, what I would give to be in the 600+ club


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2017)

Spaz said:


> Strong pulls, what I would give to be in the 600+ club



You aren't that far off... very doable in the next say 6 months.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 22, 2017)

Take the advice from pob and you will get there man.


----------

